# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  World Champion Jet [Villum Clausen]

## Ellinis

Όλα δείχνουν πως το VILLUM CLAUSEN είναι ένα ακόμη απόκτημα της Σι Τζετς. Στα μέσα Δεκέμβρη η δανέζικη Danske FΓ¦rger ανακοίνωσε την πώληση του σκάφους σε εταιρία της Μεσογείου 



> "The Danish company sold the high-speed ferry to an unidentified buyer in  the Mediterranean. She was used as reserve vessel on Ystad-Bornholm.
> The sale will become effective after August 31.
> πηγή"


Το πλοίο εμφανίζεται στις δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης υπό τη Σι Τζετς Ν.Ε. να κάνει τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. Νομίζω οτι είναι η πρώτη φορά στην μετά-Κεντέρηδων-εποχή που θα μπει ένα ταχύπλοο στη γραμμή. Επίσης είναι η πρώτη φορά που η Σι Τζετς ανοίγεται στις γραμμές του Β.Α. Αιγαίου.

----------


## despo

Αυτές τις λεγόμενες δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης προσωπικά ουτε που τις λαμβάνω καθόλου υπ'όψη, διότι είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να στείλουν πλοίο ταχύπλοο στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Αλλωστε στην ίδια γραμμή μην ξεχνάμε οτι είχαν δηλώσει πέρσι το Τάλατον/Λατώ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι διάβασα στο fb στη σελίδα Θάλασσα-Ναυτιλία-Ναυτικοί-Πλοία το νέο του όνομα θα είναι  WORLD CHAMPION JET, Το ταχύπλοο θα ξεκινήσει για τη χώρα μας με ελληνικό πλήρωμα και πλήρωμα από την Δανία, σε 4-5 ημέρες από σήμερα, με Πλοίαρχο τον Cpt Γιώργο Συρίγο και ¶ Μηχανικό τον κ.Βαγγέλη Λαζαρόπουλο. Καλώς να μας έρθει.

----------


## flash13

όλη η πληροφορία που μας αναφέρει ο pantelis2009 μπορούμε να την διαβάσουμε στο ellinikiaktoploia.net και το link https://ellinikiaktoploia.net/etoimo...illum-clausen/

----------


## thanos75

Πολύ εντυπωσιακό σκαρί πραγματικά. Με το καλό να το δεχθούμε. Αν κ δεν ήμουν ποτέ τρελός fan αυτού του τύπου ταχυπλοων, το συγκεκριμένο πραγματικά "μου κάνει κάτι"

----------


## pantelis2009

> όλη η πληροφορία που μας αναφέρει ο pantelis2009 μπορούμε να την διαβάσουμε στο ellinikiaktoploia.net και το link https://ellinikiaktoploia.net/etoimo...illum-clausen/


Γιατί εκεί που έγραψα εγώ.....δεν σ' αρέσει?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## flash13

> Γιατί εκεί που έγραψα εγώ.....δεν σ' αρέσει?????????????????????????????????????


δεν εχουν ολοι Facebook pantelis 2009

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό το κάνεις συνέχεια flash13 για να προβάλεις το site που σε ενδιαφέρει και καλά κάνεις. Αφού δεν υπάρχει ένας mont να σε σταματήσει.....ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι του γουστάρει!!!!!!!!!!! Ο νοών  .....νοείτω.

----------


## flash13

> Αυτό το κάνεις συνέχεια flash13 για να προβάλεις το site που σε ενδιαφέρει και καλά κάνεις. Αφού δεν υπάρχει ένας mont να σε σταματήσει.....ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι του γουστάρει!!!!!!!!!!! Ο νοών  .....νοείτω.


Κατ αρχήν θα πρέπει να σέβεσαι τον συνομιλητή σου. Προσωπικά δεν σου έχω μιλήσει ποτέ με αυτόν τον τρόπο και θα περίμενα και από σένα την ανάλογη συμπεριφορά. 

Δες και μόνος σου τι έχεις κάνει Link.Ένα group στο facebook, χωρίς να παραπέμπει σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση μέσα σε αυτό. Ο αναγνώατης , που θα πρέπει να είναι εγγεγραμμένος χρήστης του facebook, θα πρέπει να ρολλάρει στο group για να ψάξει και να βρει την ανάρτηση που περιγράφεις. Τουλάχιστον κάνε ένα print screen και ανήρτησε το. 

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις, δεν υπαρχει ποιο τρανταχό παράδειγμα οτι θέλεις εσύ ο ίδιος να αυτοπροβάλεσαι αφού κάνοντας μία βόλτα στο facebook θα δούμε οτι πηγαίνεις και κοινοποιείς τις "φωτογραφίες" σου σε χίλια δυο group ......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου flash13, σαφώς και έχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά ότι το link που παρέθεσε ο Παντελής δεν παρέπεμπε σε συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως είσαι εντελώς εκτός "χώρου και χρόνου". Το να κοινοποιεί κάποιος τις φωτογραφίες του όχι σε χίλια δύο, αλλά και σε ...πενήντα δύο χιλιάδες group, είναι απόλυτο δικαίωμα του, αφορά τον ίδιο και τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο του και το group ή την ιστοσελίδα που δέχεται τις φωτογραφίες του (ή και ακόμα παρακαλάει για αυτές). Το να συμμετέχεις όμως σε ένα φόρουμ, και σε κάθε δωθείσα ευκαιρία να παραπέμπεις για .....περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε ένα και μόνο συγκεκριμμένο site (μην κρυβόμαστε τώρα πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, του έχεις μία προφανή "συμπάθεια" !!!) ούτε σωστό είναι, ούτε ευγενικό προς το φόρουμ που σε φιλοξενεί, και στο φινάλε φινάλε να είσαι βέβαιος ότι πετυχαίνεις το ακριβώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα από αυτό που επιδιώκεις. Κακό του κάνεις φίλε μου του Ε.Α., τίποτα περισσότερο ή καλύτερο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Απ' ότι διάβασα στο fb στη σελίδα Θάλασσα-Ναυτιλία-Ναυτικοί-Πλοία το νέο του όνομα θα είναι  WORLD CHAMPION JET, Το ταχύπλοο θα ξεκινήσει για τη χώρα μας με ελληνικό πλήρωμα και πλήρωμα από την Δανία, σε 4-5 ημέρες από σήμερα, με Πλοίαρχο τον Cpt Γιώργο Συρίγο και ¶ Μηχανικό τον κ.Βαγγέλη Λαζαρόπουλο. Καλώς να μας έρθει.


Πλέον στο RONNE εκπέμπει με το νέο του όνομα και σημαία Κύπρου. ¶ρα έγινε η παραλαβή από το Ελληνικό πλήρωμα και σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει για Ελλάδα. Παρακαλώ τους mont να φτιάξουν τον τίτλο του θέματος.

----------


## leo85

Με το καλό να μας έρθει.

----------


## pantelis2009

To WORLD CHAMPION JET (e.x Villum Clausen) ξεκίνησε εχθές κατά τις 21.00 μ.μ από το RONNE για την Ελλάδα, με πρώτο σταθμό το KIEL CANAL. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 

VILLUM_CLAUSEN.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Αυτη την ωρα εισερχεται στις Λεκανες του ΚΙΕΛΟΥ πiσω απο το SILVER SEA. Ζωντανη ληψη απο το web KIEL KANAL.

----------


## dionisos

Και μερικες Φωτο γραφιες τραβηγμενες μεσω Υπολογιστη. Ισως ακολουθησουν αλλες καλυτερες απο αλλον Συμφορουμητη.
IMG_20180909_095009.jpgIMG_20180909_095703.jpgIMG_20180909_095715.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχει και το πλήκτρο PrtSc (print screen)

----------


## dionisos

Μολις Βγηκε απο τις Λεκανες του BRUNSBUTTEL. Καλο ταξειδι σε Πλοιο και Πληρωμα και με το καλο να μας ελθει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από χθες έχει φτάσει στο Portland (Αγγλία) προφανώς για πετρέλευση. Επόμενη στάση μάλλον Γιβραλτάρ???

----------


## dionisos

Ξεκινησε απο το PORTLAND και δινει καινουργιο προορισμο το VIGO με αφιξη στις 13/9.

----------


## thanos75

έχουμε εικόνα για την ημερομηνία άφιξής του στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Χοντρικά την άλλη  Παρασκευή - Σάββατο.

----------


## thanos75

> Χοντρικά την άλλη  Παρασκευή - Σάββατο.


Χίλια ευχαριστώ

----------


## pantelis2009

Επόμενος προορισμός Γιβραλτάρ 15/09. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## dionisos

Περιεργο δεν ειναι??? Πολλες προσεγγισεις βλεπω και κανει. Τωρα ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ οπως λεει και ο Φιλος ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ σημερα το απογευμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Επόμενη στάση BIZERTE (TN) αύριο 20.00.

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έφτασε στη BIZERTE.

----------


## ancd

Το υπερ-ταχύπλοο της Sea Jets πριν λίγο έδεσε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι της χώρας μας! Τα κορναρίσματα ξεσήκωσαν όλη τη γύρω περιοχή! Καιρό είχαμε να τα ακουσουμε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Καλορίζικο για την εταιρεία και καλές θάλασσες στο πλήρωμα του!
Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω η συντήρηση του να συνεχιστεί με τα πρότυπα της προηγούμενης εταιρείας του!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ελπίζω η συντήρηση του να συνεχιστεί με τα πρότυπα της προηγούμενης εταιρείας του!


A ναι,τώρα μάλιστα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα βίντεο από την άφιξη του World Champion Jet στον Πειραιά. Η πηγή αναφέρεται στο βίντεο.

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο σε πλήρωμα και εταιρεία.

----------


## naxos1

Το πλοίο κατά την πρώτη του άφιξη στον Πειραιά σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
DSC_0339.jpg
DSC_0341.jpg
DSC_0349.jpg
DSC_0360.jpg
DSC_0379.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Και η συνέχεια.

DSC_0386.jpg
DSC_0396.jpg
DSC_0429.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και απο μία διαφορετική οπτική γωνία

DSC_0885 (Large).jpg DSC_0890 (Large).jpg DSC_0894 (Large).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προσωπικά δεν είμαι φίλος των hi tech hi speed κουτιών.Ούτε φωτό,ούτε τίποτα.
Απλώς σαν καραβολάτρης,πλησίασα κ το περιεργάστηκα από ενημερωτική άποψη.
Κ αυτό το μαύρο χρώμα των πρώην πλοιοκτητών,σκέτη ψυχοπλάκωση!
Όπως κ να'ναι,καλοτάξιδο γιά αυτούς που θα το ταξιδέψουν ή θα ταξιδέψουν με αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και ένα βίντεο από την άφιξη του World Champion Jet στον Πειραιά. Η πηγή αναφέρεται στο βίντεο.


Είναι του πρώην μέλους express pigasos.

----------


## leo85

Το νέο απόκτημα της Sea jet στον Πειραιά. 


WORID-CHΑMPION-JET-20-9-2018-1.jpg 

20-9-2018

----------


## pantelis2009

Το World Champion Jet έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και συνοδεία με τα P/K CHRISTOS XIII & HECTOR πάει για το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Το World Champion Jet έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και συνοδεία με τα P/K CHRISTOS XIII & HECTOR πάει για το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.


Στο Πέραμα έδεσε μπροστά από το Superspeed δίπλα από τα F/B της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο το είδα μετά αλλά όταν έγραψα την είδηση ήταν ακόμη στο Ικόνιο. :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το είδα από κοντά την Κυριακή, που έκανα ταξίδι "αστραπή" στην Αίγινα. Ούτε καν την μηχανή δεν καταδέχτηκα να σηκώσω, ανάξιο λόγου, άοσμον, άχρωμον, μπαουλοειδές και ...κλειστοφοβικό πλεούμενο. Χίλιες φορές αεροπλάνο, το ίδιο άοσμον, άχρωμον και κλειστοφοβικό μεν, αλλά σίγουρα ταχύτερο και πιθανώς οικονομικότερο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το WORLD CHAMPION JET (e.x Villum Clausen) φωτογραφημένο προχθές στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα που βρίσκεται.

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-04-01-10-2018.jpg 
Υ.Γ Μήπως πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στα Ελληνικά Ταχύπλοα?????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το είδα από κοντά την Κυριακή, που έκανα ταξίδι "αστραπή" στην Αίγινα. Ούτε καν την μηχανή δεν καταδέχτηκα να σηκώσω, ανάξιο λόγου, άοσμον, άχρωμον, μπαουλοειδές και ...κλειστοφοβικό πλεούμενο. Χίλιες φορές αεροπλάνο, το ίδιο άοσμον, άχρωμον και κλειστοφοβικό μεν, αλλά σίγουρα ταχύτερο και πιθανώς οικονομικότερο.


Χθες Σάββατο όμως, που ήμουν .....στις καλές μου (συνέδραμαν σε αυτό τα χοιρινά καλαμάκια και οι μπύρες που είχα χτυπήσει στη Σαλαμίνα !!!), την σήκωσα την ρημάδα (την μηχανή) και του χαλάλισα μία πόζα. Όχι βέβαια πως άλλαξα άποψη, αλλά για τους φίλους των μπαουλοειδών ταχύπλοων.

IMG_0415.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/10/2018_

----------


## ancd

> WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-04-01-10-2018.jpg 
> Υ.Γ Μήπως πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στα Ελληνικά Ταχύπλοα?????


Όταν  λέτε Ελληνικό πλοίο ή ξένο πλοίο με τη κριτήριο το διαχωρίζεται? Με την σημαία που φέρει στη πρυμνη, με τη έδρα της εταιρείας που το διαχειρίζεται ή με κάποιο άλλο κριτήριο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όταν  λέτε Ελληνικό πλοίο ή ξένο πλοίο με τη κριτήριο το διαχωρίζεται? Με την σημαία που φέρει στη πρυμνη, με τη έδρα της εταιρείας που το διαχειρίζεται ή με κάποιο άλλο κριτήριο?


Eλληνικά,ελληνόκτητα πάνε στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ''ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ''ΣΤΟ ''WORLD CHAMPION JET''*


 kaipou theos  Δεκεμβρίου 10, 2018  Πλοία


Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, ότι το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ β€ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣβ€ Ν.Π. 11593, κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι Περάματος, προερχόμενο από λιμένα Παλουκιών Σαλαμίνας, προσέκρουσε με το δεξιό πρωραίο τμήμα του, στην πρυμναία δεξιά πλευρά του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ β€WORLD CHAMPION JETβ€ σημαίας Κύπρου, το οποίο βρισκόταν πλαγιοδετημένο στην επισκευαστική ζώνη Περάματος.
¶μεσα στο σημείο, μετέβησαν στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, διαπιστώνοντας ότι από την πρόσκρουση προκλήθηκαν υλικές ζημιές, στο β€WORLD CHAMPION JETβ€ και μικρές εκδορές στο δεξιό πρωραίο τμήμα του β€ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣβ€.
Το εν λόγω πλοίο προσδέθηκε με ασφάλεια στον λιμένα, όπου αποβιβάστηκαν οι 98 επιβάτες, τα 06 μέλη πληρώματος, τα 50 οχήματα και τα 17 δίκυκλα που μετέφερε, χωρίς να αναφερθεί τραυματισμός και χωρίς να διαπιστωθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
Σύμφωνα με ημερολογιακή εγγραφή του Πλοιάρχου του β€ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣβ€ κατά την προσέγγιση του στο λιμάνι Περάματος, τα συστήματα διεύθυνσης του πλοίου τέθηκαν, από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, εκτός λειτουργίας, με αποτέλεσμα να προσκρούσει στο β€WORLD CHAMPION JETβ€.
Από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και των δύο πλοίων μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικών διατήρησης κλάσης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε το σκίσιμο που έγινε στο World Champion Jet από την πρόσκρουση του ferryboat Σαλαμινομάχος που έγινε προχθές στο Πέραμα. Ευτυχώς δεν άνοιξε ....ούτε μύτη.

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-10-12-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το World Champion Jet αυτή την ώρα με το ρυμουλκό Καραπιπέρης 18 φεύγει από Πέραμα για Χαλκίδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη Χαλκίδα και επιστρέφει ρυμουλκούμενο από το Χρήστος 13

----------


## leo85

Την ώρα που το έδεναν στον ντοκ 

World-Champion-23-2-2019-.jpg
23-2-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πάμε να δούμε το σκίσιμο που έγινε στο World Champion Jet από την πρόσκρουση του ferryboat Σαλαμινομάχος που έγινε προχθές στο Πέραμα. Ευτυχώς δεν άνοιξε ....ούτε μύτη.
> 
> WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-10-12-12-2018.jpg


Ας δούμε και ένα βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο YouTube για το συμβάν στο World Champion Jet

----------


## pantelis2009

Μεταφορά και τοποθέτηση νέου καταπέλτη εχθές από το φίλο Δημήτρη Καπλαντζή στο World Champion Jet  που βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Καλή συνέχεια.

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-17-16-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο World Champion Jet που είναι δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας όπως βλέπουμε ή όσο μπορούμε να δούμε, σε σημερινή φωτο έχουν βάψει την τσιμινιέρα ....καρό και έχουν ετοιμάσει και τα σινιάλα του από την δεξιά μπάντα. Προφανώς μόλις τελειώσουν από την μια μπάντα θα γυρίσει για να βάψουν και από την άλλη μπάντα. Καλή συνέχεια.

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-19-22-04-2019.jpg

----------


## noulos

Η τσιμινιέρα παραπέμπει σε καρό σημαία ράλι...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η τσιμινιέρα παραπέμπει σε καρό σημαία ράλι...


Και μέσα στο World Champion Jet θα υπάρχει μία F1 Minardi του 2003 σαν διακόσμηση για το ταχύτατο ταχύπλοο της Sea Jet που όταν ερχόταν για Ελλάδα είχε πιάσει 45 μίλια. Γίνεται αγώνας δρόμου από τις εργασίες στο πλοίο ώστε αύριο Μ. Πέμπτη να είναι έτοιμο και να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια. (Οι φωτο δεν είναι δικές μου και μου τις έστειλε φίλος).

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-20-17-04-2019.jpg WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-21-17-04-2019.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Και κατά πως φαίνεται τις φόρμουλες και τις υψηλές ταχύτητες μάλλον θα τις χαρούν οι μετα-Πασχαλινοί ταξιδιώτες καθώς τα δρομολόγιά του για μέχρι το Πάσχα θα γίνουν τελικά από το champion jet 2...στη δε θέση του champion jet 2 το naxos jet!!! Γεια σου αθάνατε Ηλιόπουλε :Disgust:

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μονοθέσιο της Formula 1 σε πλοίο της Seajets...*


Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Πέμπτη, 25 Απριλίου 2019, 18:11



9





_Μονοθέσιο και πλοίο με ιστορία...__Του Βασίλη Σαρημπαλίδη

_
_Πριν από λίγες ημέρες έφτασε στην Ελλάδα ένα μονοθέσιο της Formula 1 το οποίο έχει τρέξει στο παρελθόν Το μοναδικό F1 που βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα...στον κορυφαίο θεσμό του μηχανοκίνητου αθλητισμού._
_Πρόκειται για μία γνήσια Minardi που έκανε την εμφάνισή της σε πίστες τις χρονιές 2003-2004 και είναι η μοναδική που βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα και μπορούν οι λάτρεις της ταχύτητας να την απολαύσουν από κοντά._

_
Τη συγκεκριμένη έχει οδηγήσει ο Jos Verstappen, πατέρας του σημερινού πιλότου της Red Bull F1, MaxΗ Minardi που βρίσκεται στo ταχύπλοο της Seajets είναι γνήσια και την οδηγούσε ο Jos VerstappenVerstappen και εφοδιάζεται με κινητήρα Cosworth V10 χωρητικότητας 3.0 λίτρων._
_Το μοναδικό αυτό έργο τέχνης που κουβαλά πάνω του ολόκληρη ιστορία έχει τοποθετηθεί στο πιο γρήγορο επιβατικό ταχύπλοο... σκάφος που ανήκει στην εταιρεία Seajets._
_Πρόκειται για το World Champion Jet, ένα σκάφος που και αυτό έχει τη δική του ιστορία καθώς έχει καταφέρει να γραφτεί στο βιβλίο των ρεκόρ Γκίνες ως το ταχύτερο επιβατικό ταχύπλοο στον κόσμο._

_Δείτε τo μονοθέσιο της Minardi F1 του Jos Verstappen στο World Champion Jet_
_


__Σε αγωνιστικά χρώματα..._
_Το συγκεκριμένο σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στο Αιγαίο και όπως θα δείτε και στο σχετικό video το «Ντυμένο» σε αγωνιστικά χρώματα...μονοθέσιο βρίσκεται σε περίοπτη θέση εντός του πλοίου._
_Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε πως όλο το πλοίο είναι «ντυμένο» σε αγωνιστικά χρώματα, καθώς η Seajets πρωταγωνιστεί σε αγώνες εντός και εκτός Ελλάδος στηρίζοντας κορυφαίους αθλητές._

_Για να δείτε πού... ταξιδεύει το ταχύπλοο Seajets World Champion Jet πατήστε ΕΔΩ_
















ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο World Champion Jet έχουν βάψει τα σινιάλα και από την αριστερή πλευρά, όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο. Πολύ στενά αδελφάκι μου εκεί μέσα, ούτε να κουνηθείς μπορείς. :Onthego: 

pantelos_formula1.jpg WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-23-26-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To World Champion Jet έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό εχθές και μετά πήγε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη. Σήμερα στις 07.00 ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Σύρο - Μύκονο - Νάξο και Σαντορίνη. Αυτή την ώρα με 41,5 knots. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## zizou

Δυνατό, μέχρι 44 μετά τη Νάξο.
Κι όμορφο από τις εικόνες, στον σύνδεσμο της marinenews
https://www.marinews.eu/?p=19117

----------


## hayabusa

οπίστευτα εντυπωσιακό πράγματι το πλοίο, το οποίο παρακάτω βλέπουμε σε εναέριο βίντεο κατά την παρθενική του αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά !
Ειδικά όταν είχε αναπτύξει φουλ ταχύτητα ήταν καταπληκτικό !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mερικά από τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι:
Nαυπήγηση Austal,Aυστραλία 2000-τύπου Αuto Express 86 - 2 αεριοστρόβιλοι General Electric 36000 Kw ,41.0 kn -
6402 grt- 1037 επιβάτες- 186 ΙΧ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω με το World Champion Jet προχθές στις 30/4 στο δρομολόγιο Σύρο-Πειραιά. Ήρθε στην ώρα του και έφτασε στον Πειραιά 2 ώρες και 10 λεπτά αργότερα. Έπλεε σε όλη την διαδρομή με 39-40 κόμβους. Εσωτερικό σε καλή κατάσταση χωρίς εμφανείς φθορές. Μία θετική εμπειρία.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ταξίδεψα και εγω με το πλοίο απο Ναξο για Πειραιά! Μπορώ να πω οτι η Seajets με αυτο τον τροπο δείχνει τα δόντια της σε οτι σταθεί απέναντι του ! Καθαρό , καινούργια καθίσματα .. εσωτερικό άνετο με χώρους που φέρνουν στη μνήμη το Highspeed 4 ! Η ταχύτητα του ειναι το κάτι άλλο ταξίδευε απο 41,5-44,6 , το πλοίο δεν υπάρχει ! Μέγιστη απΆ οτι μου είπαν αν το ανοίξουν Φούλ στροφές ( που δεν θα το κάνουν ) πιάνει  σχεδόν 50 κομβους ..φαντάστηκε αυτες τις ημέρες ταξιδεύει με 80% των στροφών του ..Μόνο καλές εντυπώσεις μου άφησε! Και μερικές πληροφορίες για το πλοίο απο ένα απο τα πλέον αξιόπιστα site
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/villum_clausen_2000.htm

----------


## pantelis2009

Το World Champion Jet στις 26/04/2019 όταν ξεκίναγε από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια για το δοκιμαστικό του, για να πάει μετά στην Ακτή Μιαούλη στον Πειραιά και την επομένη να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στις Κυκλάδες. Καλή συνέχεια.

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-27-26-04-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ο γρήγορος σε μια αναχώρηση απο την Ερμούπολη!

DSCN9751.JPG

----------


## express adonis

Το ταχυπλοο νταλικες-φορτηγα βαζει μεσα καθολου η δεν το προτιμουν λογω κοστους??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ταχυπλοο νταλικες-φορτηγα βαζει μεσα καθολου η δεν το προτιμουν λογω κοστους??


Δεν βάζουν τέτοια πράγματα τα ταχύπλοα.Είναι το βάρος ανά άξονα κ η κλίση του καταπέλτη.

----------


## thanos75

Χθες νομίζω το απόγευμα έγιναν και τα επίσημα εγκαίνια του πλοίου

----------


## express adonis

> Δεν βάζουν τέτοια πράγματα τα ταχύπλοα.Είναι το βάρος ανά άξονα κ η κλίση του καταπέλτη.


Επειδη εχω δει τα ισπανικα βαζουν μεσα νταλικες και γενικα στις βαλτικες...αλλα εδω με τετοια κλιση οι καταπελτες εχεις δικιο....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδη εχω δει τα ισπανικα βαζουν μεσα νταλικες και γενικα στις βαλτικες...αλλα εδω με τετοια κλιση οι καταπελτες εχεις δικιο....


Aπό τα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία παίρνουν φορτηγά τα ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ 32, ΤΕRA JET 30, WORLD CHAMPION JET 10.
Tα υπόλοιπα που νομίζεις  λόγω ύψους γκαράζ,παίρνουν μόνο λεωφορεία.Γι'αυτό πρέπει να διαβάζουμε το σήμα που λέει πόσο βάρος ανά άξονα επιτρέπεται γιά να δούμε αν μπαίνουν φορτηγά.Ανάλογα κ τις λιμενικές υποδομές,έτσι;

----------


## kastor

Δυο σύντομα βιντεάκια απο το WorldChampionJet

----------


## kastor



----------


## manoubras 33

Δεκαπενταυγουστος πρωινη αφιξη στη Συρο...

DSCN0283.JPG DSCN0287.JPG

----------


## npapad

To WORLD CHAMPION JET στη Σύρο στις 5-8-2019.
DSC_1282.jpgDSC_1651.jpgDSC_1645.jpg

----------


## leo85

Κατάπλους του γρήγορου στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

World-Champion-Jet-24-8-2019-01-.jpg World-Champion-Jet-24-8-2019-02-.jpg 

24-08-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πάνω από το World Champion Jet* την Κυριακή έξω από το λιμάνι Πειραιά προσπερνώντας *το Tera Jet και το Blue Star Naxos*. Καλή συνέχεια.

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-29-25-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* World Champion Jet* αναχωρώντας πριν *λίγο από Σαντορίνη* με προορισμό Νάξο, Μύκονο, Σύρο, Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια. 

WORLD-CHAMPION-JET-32-26-09-2019.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

To WCJet κανονικα ξεκινάει 10/4 κανονικα τα δρομολόγια του ! Για να δούμε... θα ξεκινήσει ή λόγω των απαγορεύσεων που ισχύουν και που εν δυνάμει θα ισχύσουν , θα μετατεθεί για καλοκαίρι η έναρξη του ;

----------


## Amorgos66

... έναρξη κ με νέους προορισμούς...
https://cyclades24.gr/2020/06/allagi...romologia-tou/

----------


## threshtox

Δλδ θα φτάνει Πάρο, είκοσι λεπτά αργότερα, από ότι πέρσι το Τερα, πιάνοντας Σύρο και Μύκονο;
Είναι οικονομικότερο του Τερα και πιο γρήγορο, οκ, αλλά θα προκαμει;

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι..

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω πως είναι πολύ καλή η κινηση της εταιρείας να κάνει αυτού του τύπου τη "σύμπτυξη" δεδομένων και των συνθηκών

----------


## rjjjh2004

Δηλαδή θεωρείτε λογικό να χρειάζεται κανείς 5+ ώρες να πάει Πειραιά - Ίο και να πληρώνει εισιτήριο ¤60;;;;

----------


## roussosf

> Δηλαδή θεωρείτε λογικό να χρειάζεται κανείς 5+ ώρες να πάει Πειραιά - Ίο και να πληρώνει εισιτήριο ¤60;;;;


Αυτό είναι επιλογή του επιβάτη. Ας παει με συμβατικό σε 7 η 8 ώρες και να φτάνει στις 1:00 τα ξημερώματα. Και να πληρώνει 40€

----------


## threshtox

> Αυτό είναι επιλογή του επιβάτη. Ας παει με συμβατικό σε 7 η 8 ώρες και να φτάνει στις 1:00 τα ξημερώματα. Και να πληρώνει 40€



Ή να κάνει την Πάρο 40 λεπτά πιο γρήγορα από τα Δήλος και Πάτμος και το εισιτήριο να είναι 48 έναντι 33 ευρώ. 
Εν κατακλείδι, η Πάρος και η Νάξος κυρίως, δεν συμφέρουν με τίποτα. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να μπούμε στο πορτοφόλι και στα κέντρα αποφάσεων των εταιρειών.

----------


## roussosf

Τα πλοία "γαλατάδες" που πιάνουν 5-7 λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων, δουλεύουν στα 2-3 πρώτα με το λιμάνι αναχώρησης και στα υπόλοιπα με τα ενδοκυκλαδικά κυρίως.Σκέψου ο επιβάτης που έφτασε με αεροπλάνο στη Μύκονο θα είναι σε 2 ώρες στην Ιο και σε τρείς στην Σαντορίνη

----------


## threshtox

Και φυσικά, οι ώρες που δόθηκαν στην αρχή, στο άρθρο που ποστάραμε εδώ, δεν έβγαιναν με τίποτα, αλλά και οι ώρες που δίνονται τώρα δεν βγαίνουν...

Εχθές το πετύχαμε μεταξύ Κέας και Σουνίου πιο αργά από την ώρα που θα έπρεπε να ήταν ήδη στον Πειραιά.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το Υπουργείο δεν θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύει να δίνονται παραπλανητικές ώρες αφίξεων και διάρκειας ταξιδιού;;;

----------


## manoubras 33

Στιγμές από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης πρίν λίγες μέρες...

DSCN2377.JPG DSCN2381.JPG DSCN2389.JPG

----------


## rjjjh2004

Λόγω της "σύμπτυξης" έχει καταντήσει σχεδόν αδύνατον να βρει κανείς εισιτήριο για Ίο τον Αύγουστο (με κανένα άλλο πλοίο επίσης). Οι ακυρώσεις πάνε βροχή, οι ξενοδόχοι τραβάνε τα μαλιά τους και οι πράκτορες στρέφουν τους τουρίστες στην Πάρο που έξυπηρετείται από πολλά δρομολόγια.... :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σε όσουν ήταν να επιστρέψουν από Ίο και το εισιτήριό τους ανέγραφε αναχώρηση 13:05 εστάλη μήνυμα ότι η αναχώρηση θα γίνει 14:05 και πολύ φυσικά γιατί δεν ήταν δυνατόν ποτέ να επιτευχθεί η συγκεκριμένη ώρα.

Στις 2/8, λόγω της πρωινής "εξέγερσης" των επιβατών για την ανεπάρκεια του air condition, και των σχετικών καθυστερήσεων, ανακοινώθηκε ότι το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει 15:45 και τελικά αναχώρησε 16:30... Μετά τη Σύρο, είμαστε "πατείς με πατώ σε".... Κανένας σεβασμός στην ποσόστωση. Απαίσιο ταξίδι για ¤60.....

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το φετεινό καλοκαίρι επιφύλασσε μια ιδιαίτερη έκπληξη στους ταξιδιώτες: Καμιά πρόσβαση σε ανοικτούς χώρους ούτε κατά την προσέγγιση στα λιμάνια ούτε όταν επικρατεί απόλυτη καλοκαιρία....  Ποτέ...
Αυτός ο εγκλεισμός είναι ανυπόφορος τόσες ώρες.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Το φετεινό καλοκαίρι επιφύλασσε μια ιδιαίτερη έκπληξη στους ταξιδιώτες: Καμιά πρόσβαση σε ανοικτούς χώρους ούτε κατά την προσέγγιση στα λιμάνια ούτε όταν επικρατεί απόλυτη καλοκαιρία....  Ποτέ...
> Αυτός ο εγκλεισμός είναι ανυπόφορος τόσες ώρες.


 Υπαρχουν τα υπεροχα συμβατικα παντως...

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Υπαρχουν τα υπεροχα συμβατικα παντως...



Για κάποιους προορισμούς, συγκεκριμένες ώρες και μέρες, δυστυχώς, τα "ταχύπλοα" είναι η μόνη λύση....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Για κάποιους προορισμούς, συγκεκριμένες ώρες και μέρες, δυστυχώς, τα "ταχύπλοα" είναι η μόνη λύση....


 E υπομονη τοτε...δε μπορεις να κανεις κι αλλιως..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ίσως να έχει κουραστεί το πλήρωμα σε κάθε λιμάνι να κυνηγάει τους επιβάτες που βγαίνουν έξω και να φωνάζει συνέχεια "...περάστε μέσα παρακαλώ..." και σου λέει κάτσε να το έχω μόνιμα κλειστό να τελειώνει η υπόθεση. 
Βέβαια, αυτό είναι ανυπόφορο για τους καπνιστές, αλλά και για άτομα που ζαλίζονται και θέλουν ένα μικρό διάλλειμα στο λιμάνι.

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε, ότι το World Champion Jet το διήμερο 3 & 4 Σεπτεμβρίου προσέγγισε εκτάκτως και στο λιμάνι της Σικίνου για την μεταφορά κυρίως επισήμων για τα εγκαίνεια της Επισκοπής.

22.jpg 33.jpg 44.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ίσως να έχει κουραστεί το πλήρωμα σε κάθε λιμάνι να κυνηγάει τους επιβάτες που βγαίνουν έξω και να φωνάζει συνέχεια "...περάστε μέσα παρακαλώ..." και σου λέει κάτσε να το έχω μόνιμα κλειστό να τελειώνει η υπόθεση. 
> Βέβαια, αυτό είναι ανυπόφορο για τους καπνιστές, αλλά και για άτομα που ζαλίζονται και θέλουν ένα μικρό διάλλειμα στο λιμάνι.
> 
> Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε, ότι το World Champion Jet το διήμερο 3 & 4 Σεπτεμβρίου προσέγγισε εκτάκτως και στο λιμάνι της Σικίνου για την μεταφορά κυρίως επισήμων για τα εγκαίνεια της Επισκοπής.
> 
> 22.jpg 33.jpg 44.jpg


Παρεμπιπτόντως η Επισκοπή είναι ενδιαφέρον μνημείο,΄ρωμαϊκό μαυσωλείο που μετατατράπηκε σε χριστιανικό ναό.

----------

